# Perils of a Catholic upbringing



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Perils of a Catholic Upbringing 


As I walked down the busy footpath, knowing I was late for Mass, my eye fell upon one of those unfortunate, homeless street people that are found in every city these days.

Some people turned to stare. Others quickly looked away as if the sight would somehow contaminate them.

Recalling my old parish priest, Father Michael, who always admonished me to 'care for the sick, feed the hungry and clothe the naked', I was moved by some powerful inner urge to reach out to this unfortunate person.

Wearing what can only be described as rags, carrying every worldly possession in two plastic bags, my heart was touched by this person's condition..

Yes, where some people saw only rags, I saw a true, hidden beauty.

A small voice inside my head called out, 'Reach out, reach out and touch this person!' 














So I did.......





I reached out piccy one

I won`t be at mass next week piccy 2


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

God! I never realised my jeans had moved down so far! Someone should have warned me!!

Ca


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Gotcha twice in one night.

I am going to try fishing now. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Jeans? what jeans? I didn't see any jeans!

Was I looking in the wrong place ?


Dave :lol: 

Must be careful though about making comments about the Roman Catholic Church at present................


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Who mentioned Roman Catholic. :lol: 


The word Catholic is derived from the Greek adjective καθολικός (katholikos), meaning "universal".[

I was carefull in my title choice.

dave p


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Very true, you were very careful - my mind must have been distracted by something.......... :lol:

Oh well, I wonder if the poor thing managed to find a shirt or rug somewhere for those cold nights.......

Dave

Edit;

furhter information can be found at;

http://tinyurl.com/n9ctr


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Who mentioned Roman Catholic. :lol: The word Catholic is derived from the Greek adjective καθολικός (katholikos), meaning "universal". I was carefull in my title choice.


So why would you not be going to 'mass' if you're not Catholic (with a capital 'C')? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

See picture two gerald :roll: 

Dave p


----------

